# Cazzuto



## giginho

Buongiorno Amici!

Ho cercato nel forum e non ho trovato nulla in merito, solo questa discussione nel forum IE in cui si fa notare la presenza di due differenti significati della parola in oggetto.

1. Cazzuto: di persona di valore, con gli attributi, che ha le idee chiare e sa cosa vuole. Sinonimo: osso duro / con i controcoglioni

2. Cazzuto (a me alieno): di cosa o persona insignificante, di nessun valore. Sinonimo: nullità

Ora, vorrei sapere da Voi, sommi sapienti, quale significato attribuite alla parola di cui sopra e se la variatio di significato è dovuta ad influenze regionali o dialettali.

Grazie a tutti!

Giginho


----------



## longplay

Significato 1. Ci sono anche le idee "cazzute" (forte, st'idea!).Il 2 forse verrebbe espresso da "cazzone" e/o "spara-cazzate" (i tuoi sommi sapienti!).


----------



## oria

Ciao a tutti.

Credo che abbiamo bisogno di qualcuno dalla Sicilia che ci spieghi bene questa parola, se non sbaglio viene da li'.

Questa connotazione di 'forte' non mi e' familiare. Piu' che altro io uso 'cazzuto' per dire inutile e noioso (fors'anche un po' difficile/complicato/che ti fa perdere tempo): per esempio, 'dover fare una cosa cazzuta' significa dover fare qualcosa di noioso e banale, ma che va fatta. Anche un libro puo' essere 'cazzuto', cioe' complicato, noioso e un po' inutile. E una persona 'cazzuta' puo' anche essere forte, nel senso di 'difficile averci a che fare'...


----------



## giginho

Oria, grazie per il tuo punto di vista!

Per me un esercizio è cazzuto se è difficile, ma in fin dei conti è una bella sfida che affronti di petto e, di solito, vinci......ma è stata dura risolvere gli esercizi per l'esame di analisi...erano proprio cazzuti


----------



## oria

Non c'e' di che, giginho! Sto imparando molto da questo forum, sicche' ve lo devo.
Ciao.


----------



## Alexjp

Ciao. Mi intrometto nella vostra discussione per dare un parere da "Romana". Almeno nelle zone di Roma e dintorni la parola "cazzuto" viene attribuita al significato n°1. 
Per es. se mi venissero a dire "Sai il tipo (o la tipa dato che l'ho sentito usare più al femminile che al maschile) x è proprio cazzuto" penserei che ha un carattere forte e sa farsi valere.


----------



## Vee P

Ciao! Per me invece, cazzuto rimanda a _*qualcosa*_ di piccolo, fatto male, di scarsa qualità, che inganna ecc; se dicessi "gli esercizi del tema d'esame erano proprio cazzuti" intenderei fatti apposta per trarre in errore e fare sbagliare, che chiedono il pelo nell'uovo. E' quindi un uso che si ricollega al significato 2 e a quello di oria. 
Qui a Milano non ho mai sentito cazzuto nel primo significato, né riferito a _persone_: personalmente direi "è una persona con i controcazzi/con i coglioni" ecc.


----------



## longplay

Può essere di uso romanesco o del centro-Italia. Per queste popolazioni quello che dici tu, Vee P, sarebbe o "cazzuto" (il problema difficile) o una "cazzatella"-"tina",
cioè di poco conto.

Cazzuto= serio e scaltro, preparato, imbattibile. NEL GERGO GIOVANILE: difficile, noioso, faticoso (Devoto-Oli, ed. 1990, VI ristampa).


----------



## VogaVenessian

Ma non facciamo prima a dire che questo ORRIBILE "cazzuto" (da segnalare - spero siamo tutti d'accordo - con ) vuol dire, in ITALIANO "da cristiani", *TOSTO*​?


----------



## giginho

Voga, a me il termine cazzuto piace un sacco!.....lo trovo evocativo sebbene volgare


----------



## VogaVenessian

giginho said:


> Voga, a me il termine cazzuto piace un sacco!.....lo trovo evocativo sebbene volgare


Beh, gusti a parte, forse cazzuto è l'unica derivazione positiva dalla "radice". Tutti gli altri significati non sono positivi. Almeno mi pare. Ci vorrebbe un cazzologo per un parere scientifico.


----------



## giginho

VogaVenessian said:


> Beh, gusti a parte, forse cazzuto è l'unica derivazione positiva dalla "radice". Tutti gli altri significati non sono positivi. Almeno mi pare. Ci vorrebbe un cazzologo per un parere scientifico.



Mi sento molto  cazzologo  in questo momento: controcazzi è positivo!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

Amici, cortesemente, vi invito a improntare i vostri interventi alle Linee-Guida del forum, in particolare la II



> *II.* I Forum  promuovono l'apprendimento nell'ambito di un'atmosfera seria, di alto  livello linguistico e collaborativo il cui tono sia improntato al  rispetto, all'aiuto e alla cordialità.



e la Regola 9:


> *9. Mantenete un linguaggio educato e decoroso.*La trattazione di parole offensive è permessa, ma la conversazione deve rimanere seria e rispettosa.​



...ricordando che il forum è un luogo dedicato all'apprendimento, e non un cabaret 

Grazie.


----------



## mabimabi

Il secondo significato non esiste.


----------



## giginho

mabimabi said:


> Il secondo significato non esiste.



Puoi spiegarti meglio? Oria sostiene l'esatto contrario!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Gigi e ciao a tutti  

Per quanto possa valere, per me, fino ad oggi, il termine in questione ha avuto solo ed esclusivamente il significato di "ostico", "problematico", meglio ancora "seccante". Mai avrei pensato che potesse essere riferito ad una persona ... possiamo dire "determinata"?


----------



## Nino83

Confermo dalla Sicilia che dalle mie parti "cazzuto" si riferisce solo al primo significato ("persona cazzuta" = "persona forte/ostinata/competente" mentre "esercizio cazzuto" = "esercizio difficile/complesso/fatto per indurre in errore"). 
Al contrario, per il secondo significato, qui si usano i termini "minchione" e simili (utilizzabili anche in espressioni come "testa di...").


----------



## Re della Strada

Le poche volte che mi sono imbattuto in questo termine l'ho sempre percepito come «grintoso» o «figo», se riferito ad una persona, o «figo» se riferito ad un oggetto o un'azione («ha fatto/detto una cosa cazzutissima»; «questa maglietta è cazzutissima, devi comprarla!». È inoltre la prima volta che sento questo termine utilizzato con il 2° significato, di nullità.
Aggiungo che sono della provincia di Napoli (se la faccenda ha un'origine regionale) e che il termine è poco usato (non ricordo nemmeno una volta di averlo sentito...non so nemmeno perché lo so XD).

P.S. Adoro scoprire queste peculiarità geografiche delle lingue, perché si scopre sempre una parola che assume significato non diverso, ma del tutto opposto!


----------

